

Pave, a new CM and deployment tool, leveraging fabric - mixmastamyk
https://bitbucket.org/mixmastamyk/pave

======
mixmastamyk
This an easy to use tool I've been working on. Well tested on Ubuntu, with
some recent attention to Fedora and CentOS.

